

Hey, just released the first stable version of postgres package for meteor.js - drceric
https://github.com/meteor-stream/meteor-postgres

======
cschep
This is a really impressive effort!

------
alotatakada
Nice job. Trying it out.

------
aronskis
Excellent work.

